# Property restoration



## StarbuckHouse (16 d ago)

I just watched a video on YouTube where the guy explained that carrying out repairs, renovation and improvement of a property yourself, could lead to issues if you decide to sell up due to the repairs having a 10 year period where you could be liable for anything going wrong with your work, obviously if you employ a tradesman then it would be them responsible for the work. 
Is this a real issue? 
Do people worry about this and only use registered tradesmen? 
I thought the French loved DIY. 

Iam looking to buy a property and don't mind a bit of work if required, have done a few previously (not in France) and would be happy to carry out most jobs myself, regulations and planning permission permitting of course. 
Anyone have any experience with this. Thanks. Starbuck


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a real thing here, and from what I can tell it is designed to "encourage" folks to hire registered and qualified artisans to carry out renovation work. Oh, and also to encourage folks not to pay for these things in cash in order to avoid the VAT. (Most aids to renovation require an invoice with VAT indicated clearly on the work and the materials.)

I guess those who do their own work are planning on remaining in the place for at least 10 years, which runs out the liability period.


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

Most people do plan on remaining, rather unlike the usual UK suspects who are accustomed to "Doing up, cashing in, and moving on".


----------



## StarbuckHouse (16 d ago)

Thanks both for the replies, shall bear it in Mind.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

As implied by Befuddled, if you sell more than 10 years after you do any work, it doesn't matter-


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

If you plan to do as much of the work yourself then I simply recommend spending some time studying the regs. and methods used here, particularly the ones for electrical installations. There are several really good manuals out there that will keep you on the right track, and safe. None available in English but still understandable and well illustrated. I did two properties myself and both passed inspections later. Even plumbing issues are different here so its best to research the normes and work to the accepted French standards. Drainage water doesn't favour running uphill.


----------

